# New Bill Supports Use of Shelter Dogs to Help Veterans with PTSD



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Share for discussion and information. 

ASPCA | New Bill Supports Use of Shelter Dogs to Help Veterans with PTSD

We applaud the United States House of Representatives’ for the passage of the Veterans Dog Training Therapy Act. This innovative bill, introduced by U.S. Rep. Michael Grimm, D-N.Y., would establish a program where service members suffering from PTSD could train shelter dogs to be service dogs for disabled veterans.
“When more and more servicemen and women are returning from overseas with PTSD and other injuries, this bill will allow for our veterans to get the therapy and assistance they need and will give some worthy shelter dogs very good homes.” says Nancy Perry, Senior Vice President of ASPCA Government Relations.
The Veterans Dog Training Therapy Act was one of six bills that address veterans’ health issues to pass unanimously this week. The ASPCA thanks Rep. Grimm, himself a veteran, for his leadership on this important legislation to support our nation’s


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I will track down the bill tonight and see what it actually says. The news reports and blogs about it really blur the term Service Dog, Emotional Support Dog, and Therapy Dog so much that it is hard to tell what the bill is really about.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*The video*

Congressman Grimm's floor speech on the Veterans Dog Training Therapy Act - Video | SILive.com


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

The bill H.R. 3885 [111th] - Summary: Veterans Dog Training Therapy Act (GovTrack.us)

and full Read The Bill: H.R. 3885 [111th] - GovTrack.us


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I am fostering dogs for a program like this in FL. They breed and raise GSDs for service dogs, but are now rescuing GSDs and training them in the same program for PTSD patients.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Possibly unrelated, but I was watching a YouTube clip about an organization that is currently doing this, having Soldiers with PTSD help train dogs to become Service Dogs. See video below - 




She talks about how she takes this dog, an SDIT, into Walmart where the dog is very anxious and frightened and works with him there, and how she hopes the dog will one day be her service dog. That's where the report just lost me. First, in most places SDITs do not have public access. Second, a dog with anxiety issues should never be a Service Dog - it needs to be a dog with absolutely stable temperament and no issues. I think it's wonderful that they're working to rehabilitate shelter dogs but this particular dog she was talking about should never even be considered as a Service Dog - though it will probably make someone a nice pet.

And that is one of my worries with programs such as these, that dogs will be unsuited for Service Dog work but will still become SDITs and eventually Service Dogs because it's "a good program" that helps shelter dogs as well as soldiers.

Does the bill specify what kind of experience these people who chose the shelter dogs are required to have? Or those who supervise the training? That would worry me if it's not included at all.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Abby, I have the same exact concerns as you do that is why I posted this for discussion.

SDIT, do have pubic access depending on the state. Each state has a SDIT law on whether they have access like a full service dog.

Here in Ohio we are lucky and can bring our SDIT everywhere a full SD. Other states do defer and you need to know those laws.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

The Bill states


> (4) ensure that each assistance dog used in the program is *purpose-bred for assistance dog work* and has adequate temperament and health clearances;


But 


> “When more and more servicemen and women are returning from overseas with PTSD and other injuries, this bill will allow for our veterans to get the therapy and assistance they need *and will give some worthy shelter dogs very good homes.”* says Nancy Perry, Senior Vice President of ASPCA Government Relations.


I guess some folks didn't really read the bill.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

That aside, it seems like the bill has a lot of requirements that can be potentially very difficult to meet. For example, they require that each program is supervised by "a director of service dog training with a background working in social services, experience in teaching others to train service dogs in a vocational setting, and at least one year of experience working with veterans or active duty service members with post-traumatic stress disorder in a clinical setting"

I wonder how many Service Dog trainers are out there who have experience training service dogs in a vocational setting (teching others) and a year or more experience working with veterans or active duty service members?

They also want each site to have certified dog trainers, but don't specify how they need to be certified. Outside of CPDT, what dog training certifications are there? And do they mean the person is necessarily qualified to train Service Dogs?

They also require "that each assistance dog used in the program is purpose-bred for assistance dog work and has adequate temperament and health clearances". Would this not rule out the use of shelter dogs if they specify that the dog must be purpose-bred for assistance dog work?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would think that that statement would yes cancel out Rescue/Shelter Dogs UNLESS there is another BILL being revamped? 

The Bill states
Quote:
(4) ensure that each assistance dog used in the program is purpose-bred for assistance dog work and has adequate temperament and health clearances;


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

In reading the bill a bit more, it looks to me like it is really establishing a SD training program within the VA to provide SDs to veterans. It will give experienced trainers with PTSD first priority for jobs and allow some PTSD veterans an opportunity to help as volunteers.

The PTSD looks like a side issue. The main goal looks like developing a reliable supply of well trained SDs.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> I wonder how many Service Dog trainers are out there who have experience training service dogs in a vocational setting (teching others) and a year or more experience working with veterans or active duty service members?


If I were the cynical type, I would assume Rep Grimm has a friend like that.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> SDIT, do have pubic access depending on the state. Each state has a SDIT law on whether they have access like a full service dog.


The states in which SDITs have the same full access as Service Dogs are few and far between, unfortunately - which is why I said "most places" don't afford the same access to them. 

The organization whose video I linked above is based in West Virginia. West Virginia affords SDITs full public access if they are accompanied by a certified trainer and only while engaged in actual training. 

I don't know how West Virginia enforces this, but in Virginia, the requirements for SDITs with trainers is that they have something on official letterhead from the organization they belong to, stating they are a trainer for that organization and that this is a dog they are training for the organization.

It's possible WV has a similar clause, but I wonder how many of the soldiers training shelter dogs are considered "certified trainers" since they are only just learning how to work with dogs. Like I said, it's something I am wondering about.



> The PTSD looks like a side issue. The main goal looks like developing a reliable supply of well trained SDs.


Really? I kind of read it the other way around, that the PTSD is the primary focus and training of the dogs seems to be secondary.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> Really? I kind of read it the other way around, that the PTSD is the primary focus and training of the dogs seems to be secondary.


Perhaps I am cynical because I thought the PTSD looked like a ploy to get it passed based on this:




> Veteran Eligibility- A veteran with post-traumatic stress disorder or other post-deployment mental health condition may volunteer to participate in the pilot program under subsection *(a) if the Secretary determines that there are adequate program resources available for such veteran at the pilot program site.*


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I just realized that the program I am fostering for here seems to be part of a pilot program, I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the bill or not.

*** has recently partnered with the federal government to provide highly trained service dogs to the Veteran’s Administration (VA) for a multi-year scientific study examining the impacts that service dogs have on veterans with post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD).
With an estimated 300,000 US soldiers returning from active combat with PTSD and 40,000 of them with other disabling injuries (according to the US Department of Defense), addressing the mental and physical health needs of these veterans can be an overwhelming challenge for both the veteran and their caregivers.
Service dogs have long been paired with the physically disabled to restore independence to recipients. The current study, led by medical personnel from the James A. Haley Veterans’ Hospital of Tampa, Florida, is expected to officially qualify the specific benefits that service dogs afford veterans with PTSD.
During the two-year study, up to 200 qualified Veterans currently in treatment for PTSD will be paired with highly skilled service dogs custom trained to assist with their individual challenges. Veterans will assume responsibility for their service dogs’ daily care during the study period and beyond. At the end of the study, the results will determine at what level service dogs mitigate issues that PTSD veterans face on a daily basis. If the results document significant benefits – as anticipated – it will pave the way for veterans across the country to also receive a service dog and have their lives restored.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

What is making matters more muddled besides Therapy Dog? or Service Dog? is this is not a new bill but reintroduced. (Has a history for those who want to research.)

H.R. 3885 [111th]: Veterans Dog Training Therapy Act
It was first introduced in 2009 by Rep. Henry Brown, Jr. (R-SC)
Passed in the House May 25, 2010.
Introduced into the Senate May 26, 2010.

In the Senate it was read twice and then sent to Committee - the Committee on Veterans' Affairs where it then sat till end of session where it was cleared from the records as a working Bill. 

Because it was not acted on it was re-introduced into the House in the 
112th Congress 2011-2012 by Rep. Michael Grimm (R-NY) on January 26, 2011.

So in fact it has passed twice in the House of Representatives first under the introduction of Rep. Brown and then again under the re-introduction of Rep. Grimm.

It would be nice if while Rep. Grimm is getting the spotlight (via blogs etc.) that some of the credit is at least shared with the original work of Rep. Brown and staff.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

AbbyK9 said:


> That aside, it seems like the bill has a lot of requirements that can be potentially very difficult to meet. ... ...
> They also require "that each assistance dog used in the program is purpose-bred for assistance dog work and has adequate temperament and health clearances". Would this not rule out the use of shelter dogs if they specify that the dog must be purpose-bred for assistance dog work?


I agree this whole thing is very mixed up. Reports are getting the type of dog mixed up, who did what where, bits and pieces from one source added to something else. 

And just because the current bill was passed in the House doesn't mean that the passage into law is a given. If the Senate passes then it still needs to go to the President to sign. And this is not a simple straight path as it can be sent to one committee after another and possibly even back to the House if the Senate makes changes. 

Let us not forget that in the current economy that the funding may not be there for consideration to begin. 

There are going to be major problems to be worked out such as a source for these dogs. A PSD needs rock solid nerves to carry on even if the handler is having a "meltdown". People need to remember that just because a dog would make a great pet does not pass over into becoming a great or even good PSD.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I thought right about now I'ld toss in some more ???? to really mess with everyone's minds.

So while the above is going on via the House and Senate (Issue #1) there is also a research project of sorts going on in-house with the Vet. Admin. (Issue #2). See 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...4-dept-veterans-affairs-38-cfr-part-17-a.html

Then there is also the matter of Public Access for Service Dogs (other than Guide Dogs) and VA facilities themselves (Issue #3).
Quote:
_The provision, passed by the House on a voice vote, would open VA hospitals, clinics, vet centers and regional offices, including any property owned or leased by the agency. The provision is included in HR 2074, a veterans’ health-care bill._
House OKs more service dogs at VA facilities - Army News | News from Afghanistan & Iraq - Army Times

Please keep in mind that this too has only passed in the House and has many hoops yet before any chance of being made into law.

_From I Love My Mikko_
_Quote: I just realized that the program I am fostering for here seems to be part of a pilot program, I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the bill or not._

I am thinking that the program you are under has to do with Issue #2 that I referenced.

Quote from that link: _VA has reviewed ADI's and IGDF's standards thoroughly, and we believe that they represent appropriate criteria for training and placing guide and service dogs. We are also unaware of any other organizations that similarly scrutinize the process of training and __placing guide or service dogs._ 

and

_For dogs acquired before the effective date of this rule, we would _
_require the veteran to provide a certificate showing that the veteran _
_and dog have completed a training course offered by a guide or service _
_dog organization in existence before such date. We would limit this _
_authority to organizations that existed before the effective date of _
_the regulation. The purpose of this paragraph is to ensure that _
_veterans who obtained dogs prior to the publication of this regulation, _
_but not through ADI or IGDF accredited organizations, would be eligible _
_for the benefits prescribed by this regulation. We would allow veterans _
_who obtained dogs through such non-accredited organizations up to 1 _
_year after the effective date of this rule to obtain the required _
_certification. Alternatively, the veteran and dog could obtain the _
_certification from ADI or IGDF described under proposed paragraph _
_(c)(1). _

BUT maybe not. I say that because if you are with the organization that I think you are they are not under ADI or IGDF. Under this particular VA program, non-accredited organizations only have until June 2012 to supply trained dogs under this regulation at which time the handlers will need to have their dogs evaluated by an accredited organization. That doesn't mean current non-accredited programs don't have the ability to apply for accredidation and then certify their prior trained and placed dogs within the grace period. 

Now you have my interest up. Could you find out exactly what VA program your group is under and find out some more info? Having some additional info from another source might make this maze of new items dealing with the VA a little easier to understand.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi TJ,
Here is the link they provide on their site:
Service Dogs for Veterans With PTSD - Full Text View - ClinicalTrials.gov

This agency has been breeding and training GSDs as service dogs and are now rescuing GSDs to train. I looked up their accreditaion page on their website and they have US Service Dog Registry listed. I'm sorry I don't really know anything about service dogs and these new bills...we're just fostering for a quarantine period before they go into training.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I looked up their accreditaion page on their website and they have US Service Dog Registry listed.


For what it's worth, anyone can "register" a "Service Dog" with the United States Service Dog Registry. They don't ensure the dogs are properly trained or that they're even actually Service Dogs.


----------

